# Underweight Golden??



## jjacks (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all! We have just adopted the most amazing Golden. However, I feel that he is underweight. He is 5 yrs old and weighs in at 50 lbs. He was being fostered by a great family who said that after receiving him he started to drop a few pounds. I am assuming that stress is a factor since his original owner was unable to care for him. His foster mom had him neutered about one month ago. She had him in total for two months. 

I am wondering of anyone has some suggestions for helping him gain some weight. We just got him yesterday and he came with a large bag of Iams. Iams is personally not my favorite brand. Is there a type of dog food available that is high in fat for the purpose of gaining weight? Should I be supplementing his diet with something else?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for adopting! Sorry, I do not have an answer about the food.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would take the dog to the vet for a check-up. This is an image that you might find helpful, but isn't the end-all, be-all. I'd still discuss the issue with your vet.

I'd recommend considering Natura brand pet food, Fromm, Acana, Orijen. These are all higher protein foods that many member's dogs have done well on. Search for pet food stores in your area that carry these brands. They may be able to direct you to the right food. Remember when switching, do so slowly over the course of several weeks.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would go to the vet to get him checked, and make sure he's wormed if he hasn't been done. Then, look at a better food, Acana is great. Switch over slowly and feed one or two meals a day, if he'll eat well great, if not, try adding some warm water to the food. A friend of mine suggested taking meat drippings and freezing them in a container, then adding the hot water to that and pouring it off onto the food (it only melts a small amount of the grease that way, just enough for a good scent - you don't want to add much oil to the food of course). 

Depends on his size overall as to how much he 'should' weigh, just like people. 150 lbs for a person can be too little, too much or just right!

Lana


----------



## jjacks (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everyone  Just wanted to say thanks for the comments. I did take Bosco to the vet yesterday and he is in great shape. His records state that he is completely up to date with his vaccinations. The vet says that he could stand to gain a few pounds but was not overly concerned. I have been adding fish oil to his food to give him a little extra nutrients. After a great bath he looks so much better and is fitting in with our family just perfectly!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We'd love to see some pictures if you are able. I feed my 5 month old Innova. Some of the foods recommended previously may be difficult to find. I ran into trouble finding Acana and did find a limited Orijen available, but ended up going the Natura - Innova route, since it's availble at a few places, so I won't panic if I run low and need to get food, I have multiple options as to where to get it from, which is a relief in the 24/7 way that most of us live these days. Good luck.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jjacks said:


> Hi everyone  Just wanted to say thanks for the comments. I did take Bosco to the vet yesterday and he is in great shape. His records state that he is completely up to date with his vaccinations. The vet says that he could stand to gain a few pounds but was not overly concerned. I have been adding fish oil to his food to give him a little extra nutrients. After a great bath he looks so much better and is fitting in with our family just perfectly!!
> 
> Thanks again


Glad to hear he is healthy!

Most people think that "skinny" goldens need to put on weight when they are in fact just right. As you probably know, Goldens are more susceptible to hip/elbow and joint problems than other breeds and the problems can be aggravated or increase rapidly with carrying extra pounds. Keeping them on the leaner end will be much better for him in the short and long term! 

As long as you can't see his ribs, but can still easily feel them, he should be doing just fine.


----------

